# Oh my oh my...I just washed my hair with this Indian Aritha Shampoo Bar!



## ShiShiPooPoo (Dec 26, 2007)

...and I thought I was going to have an [email protected] in the shower!  

I had been kinda keeping my hair oiled up switching back and forth between Amla and Vatika and my scalp was beginning to itch so I grabbed this little two dollar soap and suds it in my hands then applied it to my hair and I couldn't believe how silky it felt.  It was like I wasn't washing my hair at all but giving it some type of treatment.  I got real verbal in the shower.  I was breathing all hard like I was about to hyperventilate and kept repeating "OH MY GOD!" Then I said OUTLOUD "The girls were right about these Indian shampoo bars!" 

So I lathered up like three times because I just couldn't get enough of it!  I swear I still can't believe it!  After I finally rinsed I followed with some Miss Keys and left that in for a few minutes while I finished my shower and rinsed.  Then I rollerset and I just...I just...am in SHOCK!

If the Shikakai bar is anything like this (the lady at the shop did say that the bar I bought had some Shikakai in it but it's not listed on the box) I am ordering a bunch of them STAT!

I don't think I'll ever use regular poo again!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thats awesome! I need to look into these. Maybe I can search online.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Dec 26, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:


> Thats awesome! I need to look into these. Maybe I can search online.


 

I looked at EastWestBazaar and they seemed to have the best selection of stuff but their shipping charges are CRAZY!  It's like 19 bucks to ship here.


I might break down and do it though!


----------



## gimbap (Dec 26, 2007)

Someone post a link of where I can find these online, please?


----------



## misskris816 (Dec 26, 2007)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> ...and I thought I was going to have an [email protected] in the shower!
> 
> I had been kinda keeping my hair oiled up switching back and forth between Amla and Vatika and my scalp was beginning to itch so I grabbed this little two dollar soap and suds it in my hands then applied it to my hair and I couldn't believe how silky it felt. It was like I wasn't washing my hair at all but giving it some type of treatment. I got real verbal in the shower. I was breathing all hard like I was about to hyperventilate and kept repeating "OH MY GOD!" Then I said OUTLOUD "The girls were right about these Indian shampoo bars!"
> 
> ...


 
If you thought you were going to have an orgasm in the shower using this shampoo bar then that's all I need to know! Where do I sign up?


----------



## KAT25 (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.smallflower.com/bag/?c=&add_13719=1&x=50&y=13


----------



## Lavendar (Dec 26, 2007)

misskris816 said:


> If you thought you were going to have an orgasm in the shower using this shampoo bar then that's all I need to know! Where do I sign up?


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 26, 2007)

KAT25 said:


> http://www.smallflower.com/bag/?c=&add_13719=1&x=50&y=13


 

Thank you!!!


----------



## cecepassion (Dec 26, 2007)

KAT25 said:


> http://www.smallflower.com/bag/?c=&add_13719=1&x=50&y=13


 

Thanks for posting this


----------



## ttlayli (Dec 26, 2007)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> ...*and I thought I was going to have an [email protected] in the shower!  *
> 
> I had been kinda keeping my hair oiled up switching back and forth between Amla and Vatika and my scalp was beginning to itch so I grabbed this little two dollar soap and suds it in my hands then applied it to my hair and I couldn't believe how silky it felt.  It was like I wasn't washing my hair at all but giving it some type of treatment. * I got real verbal in the shower.  I was breathing all hard like I was about to hyperventilate and kept repeating "OH MY GOD!"* Then I said OUTLOUD "The girls were right about these Indian shampoo bars!"
> 
> ...



OMG u r too funny!!!  See, u thought I was crazy when I describing it to u huh?? LOL...these bars are no joke!!! I just sent u a PM too and now I'm cracking up again because of your thread!  BTW ur bun is BIG and THICK!!! Pretty!!!


----------



## The Girl (Dec 26, 2007)

do they sell them at local stores or just online?


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Dec 26, 2007)

I think I've seen these in my Indian grocery :scratchch I'll check this out at lunch time tomorrow!!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 26, 2007)

Is the DH jealous :wink2:? That should be his job!!!


----------



## blackbarbie (Dec 26, 2007)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> ...and I thought I was going to have an [email protected] in the shower!
> 
> I had been kinda keeping my hair oiled up switching back and forth between Amla and Vatika and my scalp was beginning to itch so I grabbed this little two dollar soap and suds it in my hands then applied it to my hair and I couldn't believe how silky it felt. It was like I wasn't washing my hair at all but giving it some type of treatment. I got real verbal in the shower. I was breathing all hard like I was about to hyperventilate and kept repeating "OH MY GOD!" Then I said OUTLOUD "The girls were right about these Indian shampoo bars!"
> 
> ...


 

This is too funny! You mentioned that your hair felt like silk; so it didn't have that harsh shampoo feel?  And it was relatively easy to detangle or did you notice any difference?

Thanks in advance!

BB


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 27, 2007)

KAT25 said:


> http://www.smallflower.com/bag/?c=&add_13719=1&x=50&y=13


 
Please clarify ladies. The OT said that she had an aritha bar. This link is for a shikakai bar. I have a shikakai bar but would love to try the aritha one. I went to www.eastwestbazaar.com & did a search for aritha & I only found the powders. Please help.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 27, 2007)

Okay I just found it on the same site as the one that was posted. For anyone interested, it is:
http://www.smallflower.com/nirmal/aritha-hair-soap-2.62-oz-bar.html?productid=13711&channelid=SORTP


----------



## Sassafrass (Dec 27, 2007)

_GET THE SHIKAKI BAR!!  I just used it yesterday and let my hair dry and it still felt soft and strong!!!  I think I'm becoming an All Ayurvedic Addict!_


----------



## HoneyDew (Dec 27, 2007)

Okay Google does not play.  I searched for "Aritha Shampoo Bar" and this thread is already the first thing to come up.


----------



## Lilakoi’s_Sister (Dec 27, 2007)

StunningEssence said:


> _GET THE SHIKAKI BAR!! I just used it yesterday and let my hair dry and it still felt soft and strong!!! I think I'm becoming an All Ayurvedic Addict!_


i just ordered two of these shikaki bars.  i'm hoping i will get the same experience. my hair tends to be dry so ima keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 27, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> Okay Google does not play. I searched for "Aritha Shampoo Bar" and this thread is already the first thing to come up.


 
This is funny


----------



## MsKipani (Dec 27, 2007)

I haven't heard of these shampoo bars.  I'm going to head to my local Indian store asap and look for this!


----------



## carameldiva (Dec 27, 2007)

I am glad that you had such a great experience. I haven't tried any shampoo bars. I make an herbal tea with the powders and i am really loving it. Take care and continue to enjoy ayurvedic hair care.



ShiShiPooPoo said:


> ...and I thought I was going to have an [email protected] in the shower!
> 
> I had been kinda keeping my hair oiled up switching back and forth between Amla and Vatika and my scalp was beginning to itch so I grabbed this little two dollar soap and suds it in my hands then applied it to my hair and I couldn't believe how silky it felt.  It was like I wasn't washing my hair at all but giving it some type of treatment.  I got real verbal in the shower.  I was breathing all hard like I was about to hyperventilate and kept repeating "OH MY GOD!" Then I said OUTLOUD "The girls were right about these Indian shampoo bars!"
> 
> ...


----------



## vevster (Dec 27, 2007)

Now this I wouldn't mind trying... *some day*  not anytime soon.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Dec 27, 2007)

carameldiva said:


> I am glad that you had such a great experience. I haven't tried any shampoo bars. I make an herbal tea with the powders and i am really loving it. Take care and continue to enjoy ayurvedic hair care.



What kind of tea? 

How do the shampoo bars smell?

I love Indian stuff! I have some Amla oil in my hair and I am listening to some Bollywood songs right now!


----------



## Cinnabuns (Dec 27, 2007)

I have the Kesh Nikhar Soap that I bought from eastwestbazzar and really like it.  I will have to try the other hair bar as well.


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Dec 27, 2007)

Thus far I've only used the alma oil from indian hair supplies.  I did buy vatika oil and alma powder as well.  I want to try henna too I'm just afraid that all these new products won't work well on my hair - but with all the raves I feel like I have to try it....lol....becoming a total PJ....I think for now I'm gonna stick to the few things I have and give henna a whirl....maybe...


----------



## jturner7156 (Dec 27, 2007)

misskris816 said:


> If you thought you were going to have an orgasm in the shower using this shampoo bar then that's all I need to know! Where do I sign up?


 
I know that's right, I'm on my way to the Indian Store today !


----------



## carameldiva (Dec 27, 2007)

Lovelylocs said:


> What kind of tea?
> 
> How do the shampoo bars smell?
> 
> I love Indian stuff! I have some Amla oil in my hair and I am listening to some Bollywood songs right now!


[/I]


I add a tablespoon of tulsi powder, 1 tablespoon of aritha powder, 1 tablespoon of shikakai powder and 1 tablespoon of multanni mitti to my coffee pot strainer and then 6 cups of water and i use this as a shampoo or an herbal tea rinse when i co-wash.
I love it leaves my hair very soft.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Dec 27, 2007)

carameldiva said:


> [/I]
> 
> 
> I add a tablespoon of tulsi powder, 1 tablespoon of aritha powder, 1 tablespoon of shikakai powder and 1 tablespoon of multanni mitti to my coffee pot strainer and then 6 cups of water and i use this as a shampoo or an herbal tea rinse when i co-wash.
> I love it leaves my hair very soft.



Thanks for the reply!


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Dec 27, 2007)

It's not enough that I'm buying your product and keeping you in business...why must you charge me .50 per item on top of shipping

_*Standard Shipping* - $6.50 + $0.50 per item (2-6 business days after order processing)_


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Dec 27, 2007)

Has anyone tried Dabur Vatika shampoo?  I just picked up a bottle at the Indian store on my quest for soap...

I did also buy some Shikakai, amla, and aritha powders.


----------



## gimbap (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm going to an indian grocery store today to look for products.  For some reason, I'm kind of hesistant...I don't want them to give me that "What is she doing in here" look.

I hope I find these shampoo bars though


----------



## Coffee (Dec 27, 2007)

Not only have I tried Dabur Vatika shampoo, but I LOVE it . My hair is so soft after washing with it. I have like 4 bottles to make sure I don't run out!!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 27, 2007)

Wait a minute.... There's a vatika shampoo?  OMG, running off to the Indian grocery. I love the oil so the shampoo has got to be great.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Dec 27, 2007)

Coffee said:


> Not only have I tried Dabur Vatika shampoo, *but I LOVE it . My hair is so soft after washing with it. *I have like 4 bottles to make sure I don't run out!!


 
 Yesssss!!!! I'm using it tonight!! I got so excited trying to sniff it in the store, I got some on my nose


----------



## gimbap (Dec 27, 2007)

I just got back from the Indian grocery store, they were so nice   I couldn't find the Aritha bars, so I got a shikakai bar and some amla oil

can't wait to try it


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Dec 27, 2007)

Cleve_gryl said:


> Yesssss!!!! I'm using it tonight!! I got so excited trying to sniff it in the store, I got some on my nose


 

Be sure to update on how you like this.  I got a free bottle with my Vatika oil purchase at my local Indian store and I haven't used it yet.  For some reason I was assuming that it would make my hair dry.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 27, 2007)

There's an Indian store right next to my job and I just went and bought the Shikakai Soap bar for......$1.00.  The man even gave me a 2008 calendar as a gift since I always go in there.  They have EVERYTHING for dirt cheap.  I'm going to try this sometime next week since I'm getting a touch-up this weekend and I hope I get that "orgasmic" feeling too


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeeeeaaaahhhhh ladies...

I just visited Taj Mahal imports over there off Briarcliff here in ATL.  After my hairorgasmic experience last night...well...I needed more.  Here's what I bought...

6 bars of Swastik Shikakai Shampoo
1 gigantic bottle of Shikakai oil
1 small bottle of Amla oil
3 boxes of Amla powder
1 bottle of Mahabhringraj oil
1 bottle of Navratna oil
2 boxes of Shikakai powder

I really don't know what to do with the Mahabhringraj oil and the Navratna oil but I don't care...I just went CRAZY!

I was especially excited about my shikakai bars

It's ON y'all!


----------



## lildhe (Dec 27, 2007)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> ...and I thought I was going to have an [email protected] in the shower!
> 
> I had been kinda keeping my hair oiled up switching back and forth between Amla and Vatika and my scalp was beginning to itch so I grabbed this little two dollar soap and suds it in my hands then applied it to my hair and I couldn't believe how silky it felt.  It was like I wasn't washing my hair at all but giving it some type of treatment.  I got real verbal in the shower.  I was breathing all hard like I was about to hyperventilate and kept repeating "OH MY GOD!" Then I said OUTLOUD "The girls were right about these Indian shampoo bars!"
> 
> ...


Forget regular poo. after using shikakai bar , I will never use poo again. It's just a different feeling altogether !


----------



## frizzy (Dec 27, 2007)

Cinnabuns said:


> I have the *Kesh Nikhar Soap* that I bought from eastwestbazzar and really like it. I will have to try the other hair bar as well.


 

I have a bar of this, too, but I haven't tried it yet. erplexed  I'm glad it was good for you!


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Dec 27, 2007)

misskris816 said:


> If you thought you were going to have an orgasm in the shower using this shampoo bar then that's all I need to know! Where do I sign up?


 
AGREED... I'm running to Amazon now~


----------



## iCandey (Dec 27, 2007)

I am definitely going to get a bar of these as well as buy some Vatika shampoo.


----------



## yodie (Dec 27, 2007)

I went to the Indian store this evening in search of this soap. Couldn't find this post, so I couldn't ask for it by name.  Either way, they didnlt have it.

I found another shampoo bar mixed with amla and shikaki.  Thought this was perfect, so I purchased it for $.98. 

Trie it tonight. was a little leary, for fear that it might be drying. washed my hands with it first. not too drying at all.

Showered, lathered and used on my hair. Ok... I can't believe how soft my hair feels.

all this has shown me just how drying shampoo is on my already dry hair.  I don't think I will ever use regular shampoo again. 

oh, been ayurvedic for a little more than a month. used regular shampoo this past Monday and my hair was all knotted and dry. it looked and felt terrible!


----------



## nappity (Dec 27, 2007)

I bought a bar of Shikakai soap by Nirmal
I haven't used it cause I like the scrithy feeling.and I'm worried that it night tangle my hair all up
Glad the Aritha soap is working for you!


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 28, 2007)

I currently use Aritha powder, but after hearing about your experience with the bars, I want to run back to my Indian store and see if they've got what you got .  But I agree. Indian products rule! And they are super cheap sometimes.  I can't wait for my Brahmi powder to arrive in the mail.


----------



## kokodiva524 (Dec 28, 2007)

nycutiepie said:


> There's an Indian store right next to my job and I just went and bought the Shikakai Soap bar for......$1.00. The man even gave me a 2008 calendar as a gift since I always go in there. They have EVERYTHING for dirt cheap. I'm going to try this sometime next week since I'm getting a touch-up this weekend and I hope I get that "orgasmic" feeling too


 
I work in Manhattan and I have been looking for an Indian store to buy my ayurvedic products. Can you please give me the address?


----------



## cmw45 (Dec 28, 2007)

I washed with it last night and I will never go back to regular shampoo.  This stuff was amazing! My hair was so curly and easy to detangle after using it I was tempted not to use a conditioner...but I did, cause I love my moisture


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Dec 28, 2007)

I brought the shikakai soap bar yesterday! can't wait to use it!!! Thanks!


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 28, 2007)

kokodiva524 said:


> I work in Manhattan and I have been looking for an Indian store to buy my ayurvedic products. Can you please give me the address?


 
I replied to your PM with the info.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 28, 2007)

cmw45 said:


> I washed with it last night and I will never go back to regular shampoo.  This stuff was amazing! My hair was so curly and easy to detangle after using it I was tempted not to use a conditioner...but I did, cause I love my moisture


 
Which bar did you use and what brand?


----------



## vevster (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is a review from an indian woman on this soap



> The days of old ladies in the most traditional houses of South India running behind girl children with a cup full of coconut / castor oil to give them an oil hair massage followed by a head bath, still
> remains evergreen in my fond memories.
> 
> It was an uncomplainable faith that application of Oil before having a hair wash with Shikakai would result in long hair for the girls. My mom was one such strong believer. We had a wonderful servant maid at home whose only work was to massage coconut oil into my scalp and give me a hair wash with Shikakai, which procedure used to take almost an hour?s time. She used to do this to me twice a week.
> ...


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Dec 28, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find this stuff in MD/DC/VA? I called a herbs store last night and the woman said she had it, and when I got there she handed me a mushroom!


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 28, 2007)

vevster said:


> Here is a review from an indian woman on this soap


 

Thanks!  This was very helpful.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 28, 2007)

My Brand (Swastik in the red packaging) doesn't have any ingredients.  Do any of the other brands have ingredients written on the package?  I don't like the fact that I can't tell what's in it.


----------



## Lavendar (Dec 28, 2007)

nycutiepie said:


> My Brand (Swastik in the red packaging) doesn't have any ingredients. Do any of the other brands have ingredients written on the package? I don't like the fact that I can't tell what's in it.


 
I agree.  I worry about added mineral oil/petroleum and all the added FD&C colors.  That's why I don't use a lot of the oils.  Why is all that stuff added to natural herbs????erplexed


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Dec 28, 2007)

Embria said:


> Does anyone know where I can find this stuff in MD/DC/VA? I called a herbs store last night and the woman said she had it, and when I got there *she handed me a mushroom*!


 
Find an Indian grocery store...I know there have to be tons in your area.  My friend lives in B-More and she said there are like 5 on one street in Silver Springs.


----------



## vevster (Dec 28, 2007)

Lavendar said:


> I agree.  I worry about added mineral oil/petroleum and all the added FD&C colors.  That's why I don't use a lot of the oils.  Why is all that stuff added to natural herbs????erplexed



If it has petroleum / min oil then I won't use it..

They add it because it is CHEAP.


----------



## zora (Dec 28, 2007)

nycutiepie said:


> I replied to your PM with the info.



NYcutiepie,

Can you put the address on the board?  If  not, please PM me the address.  Thanks.


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 28, 2007)

zora said:


> NYcutiepie,
> 
> Can you put the address on the board? If not, please PM me the address. Thanks.


 
The name of the store is Butala Emporium and they're located on 28th Street Between Park Ave. and Lexington Ave.  They are closer to Park Ave.  I just Google'd the name and it seems like there are other locations too (i.e., Jackson Heights, Queens).


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 28, 2007)

nycutiepie said:


> There's an Indian store right next to my job and I just went and bought the Shikakai Soap bar for......$1.00. The man even gave me a 2008 calendar as a gift since I always go in there. They have EVERYTHING for dirt cheap. I'm going to try this sometime next week since I'm getting a touch-up this weekend and I hope I get that "orgasmic" feeling too


 
Where in NYC cutipie?


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 28, 2007)

Taino said:


> Where in NYC cutipie?


 
Read the post before yours.  I listed the information.


----------



## imstush (Dec 28, 2007)

nycutiepie said:


> The name of the store is Butala Emporium and they're located on 28th Street Between Park Ave. and Lexington Ave. They are closer to Park Ave. I just Google'd the name and it seems like there are other locations too (i.e., Jackson Heights, Queens).


 
NYcutiepie and others, not sure if you know this but right next door (or one store down) to Butala there is another Indian grocery store.  Also if you go around the corner on Lexinton ave between 28th and 29th there are like 2 or 3 more Indian grocery stores.  HTH


----------



## Tayw29 (Dec 28, 2007)

Im in this area as well and thats where i get my indian products from there called Kalustyan Brothers & the other is The Spice corner both are located on Lexington and 28th a few stores apart.  If you guys go to this link it gives you a list of indian stores in the area.  HTH  http://www.thokalath.com/new-york/grocery_stores.php


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Dec 28, 2007)

Embria said:


> Does anyone know where I can find this stuff in MD/DC/VA? I called a herbs store last night and the woman said she had it, and when I got there she handed me a mushroom!


 




Girl, I would've been weak!


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 28, 2007)

imstush said:


> NYcutiepie and others, not sure if you know this but right next door (or one store down) to Butala there is another Indian grocery store. Also if you go around the corner on Lexinton ave between 28th and 29th there are like 2 or 3 more Indian grocery stores. HTH


 
Yes thanks for the info.  The whole area on Lex from about 27th to 29th is Little India.....


----------



## nycutiepie (Dec 28, 2007)

Tayw29 said:


> Im in this area as well and thats where i get my indian products from there called Kalustyan Brothers & the other is The Spice corner both are located on Lexington and 28th a few stores apart. If you guys go to this link it gives you a list of indian stores in the area. HTH http://www.thokalath.com/new-york/grocery_stores.php


 
Well there ya go......looks like fashion ain't the only thing that we got going on in the big apple.


----------



## pear (Dec 28, 2007)

Embria said:


> Does anyone know where I can find this stuff in MD/DC/VA? I called a herbs store last night and the woman said she had it, and when I got there she handed me a mushroom!


 

I live in the DC area and I found a long list of indian grocers at this link:

http://localdc.com/ethnicmarkets.htm

I also found the following website where you can order these products and according to the website the shipping is free when you spend over $50.00.

http://www.indiablend.com/site/664954/page/258168


----------



## nybeat26 (Dec 28, 2007)

oobrittany said:


> I'm going to an indian grocery store today to look for products.  For some reason, I'm kind of hesistant...I don't want them to give me that "What is she doing in here" look.
> 
> I hope I find these shampoo bars though




I felt the same way but they were really helpful and giving me suggestions and everything when I went


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Dec 28, 2007)

nybeat26 said:


> I felt the same way but they were really helpful and giving me suggestions and everything when I went


 

I co-sign with this.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Dec 28, 2007)

I bought two shikakai bars today .  I can't wait, I want an orgasmic experience too .  I'll report back in a bit...I may have to try this out tonight.


----------



## Growinpainz (Dec 28, 2007)

awww shoot! I need to get one of these asap! lol!


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Dec 29, 2007)

on the shikakai bar!!! I used it last night and my hair feels sooo good today. Not sure if the softness is from the bar or the coconut/red palm oil rinse I did after but its really really soft.

My hair felt like I just rinsed henna out after washing with the bar. A little hard but not dry. I did an oil rinse, then I cowashed with Suave coconut while I finished my shower. Detangling was a breeze, and it airdried soft and nice. My bar was $1.79 and it should last a looong time.


----------



## yodie (Dec 29, 2007)

The bar that I picked up has a mixture of shikaki, aloe vera and amla, oh another ingredient. It starts with a "B". can't remember right now. 

it really worked well. I lathered up and threw a little bit of oil on top, suave conditioner afterward.

my hair still feels great now. 

don't think i'll voluntarily use shampoo again.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Aritha bar?  I'll be using my Shikakai bar Monday.

I used Jamila henna last night and like whoa!  I mixed avocado oil, amla powder and coconut oil in it...my hair turned out so soft I couldn't believe it...

I think that I am pretty much through with a lot of this other stuff I've spent hundreds of dollars on...it just pales in comparision to what I've experienced here lately with this Ayurveda stuff...it's like professional grade!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 29, 2007)

Sound interesting. I'm all about the hair orgasms in the shower


----------



## Bosslady1 (Dec 29, 2007)

vevster said:


> Now this I wouldn't mind trying... *some day* not anytime soon.


 
For real!! My PJ pile will not allow it!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 29, 2007)

Great news, Amazon.com has it for a great price! I just got me 5 bars. I'm such a PJ!


----------



## Studio_gal (Dec 29, 2007)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> *Has anyone tried the Aritha bar?*


 
I ordered this one






I'll be using it as soon as it arrives and giving updates. Can't wait It has coconut oil in it. Only £1 too.


----------



## Affinity07 (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm intrigued.  What brand is everyone using?


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Dec 29, 2007)

Studio_gal said:


> I ordered this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yep...this is the same one I used the other night!


----------



## sugaplum (Feb 5, 2008)

Gee EastWestBazaar really shot up on shipping!! I remeber when you could buy all the stuff you want for $10.00 flat rate!!  WOW, I will have to try this soap out from the website that was provided.  Shoot I think I will buy from this site this weekend.  I'm all out of Vatika Oil and Amla oil.


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes i agree aritha hair soaps is greaaaaaaat


----------



## Songbirdb (Feb 5, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> ...and I thought I was going to have an [email protected] in the shower!
> 
> I had been kinda keeping my hair oiled up switching back and forth between Amla and Vatika and my scalp was beginning to itch so I grabbed this little two dollar soap and suds it in my hands then applied it to my hair and I couldn't believe how silky it felt. It was like I wasn't washing my hair at all but giving it some type of treatment. I got real verbal in the shower. I was breathing all hard like I was about to hyperventilate and kept repeating "OH MY GOD!" Then I said OUTLOUD "The girls were right about these Indian shampoo bars!"
> 
> ...


 

Thats so ironic because last night I picked up a Shikakai soap bar and washed my hair with it too. It was beyond amazing. I had to stop myself cuz I kept washing and washing. It made my hair beyond soft like I just had some kind of deep moisturizing condish treatment. It leaves hair so soft and silky I couldn't even believe it. The bar was $1.29 and I don't think I'll buy poo again (just finish off what I have) and I'll just use my bar and a clarifying poo every once in a while.


----------



## rosie (Feb 5, 2008)

Does the aritha or shikakai bar strengthen like Henna.

Is is just moisture and softness?

What are the benefits of this type of shampoo/bar?

<pouting> I want soft hair and shower orgasms, too.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 5, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> I washed with it last night and I will never go back to regular shampoo.  This stuff was amazing! My hair was so curly and easy to detangle after using it I was tempted not to use a conditioner...but I did, cause I love my moisture


 
okay, now I want it for sure now b/c you and I have somewhat of the same hair texture. btw, I love your wig....where did you get it?

tia,
tishee


----------



## Creatividual (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm hooked on the shikakai shampoo bars as well. I don't know if I will ever go back regular shampoos. No shampoo has ever cleansed my scalp this well and not stripped it of its natural oils.


----------



## Creatividual (Feb 5, 2008)

rosie said:


> Does the aritha or shikakai bar strengthen like Henna.
> 
> Is is just moisture and softness?
> 
> ...


 
It does strengthen the hair and cleanses the scalp w/o stripping it of its natural oils. I always follow it up with a rinse conditioner to soften my hair back up b/c it leaves ur hair feeling strong. But it's a great product and way more natural (no SLS) than the shampoos we buy.


----------



## mnemosyne (Feb 5, 2008)

I went around 28th and lex today (hello PJ) and only found one place with a bar of shikakai ( i didn't get it since i have the shikakai powder) I didn't see any aritha hair soap bars. I brought some amla powder to go with the shikakai that's been sitting in my drawer for 6 months. >.>

and for the record, the powders are 3.99 at the Butala place and 3.49 at this place on lex itself between 28th and 29th (it was the big one with all these spices [not just indian ones]). The powders here were like on the back wall in this tiny area across from the incense. I'd already gotten my amla powder from the first place, though, and the Butala people were very friendly. =)


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 6, 2008)

mnemosyne said:


> I went around 28th and lex today (hello PJ) and only found one place with a bar of shikakai ( i didn't get it since i have the shikakai powder) I didn't see any aritha hair soap bars. I brought some amla powder to go with the shikakai that's been sitting in my drawer for 6 months. >.>
> 
> and for the record, the powders are 3.99 at the Butala place and 3.49 at this place on lex itself between 28th and 29th (it was the big one with all these spices [not just indian ones]). The powders here were like on the back wall in this tiny area across from the incense. I'd already gotten my amla powder from the first place, though, and the Butala people were very friendly. =)


 
Thanks for the info!!  The Butala people have been out of the Shikakai Shampoo Bar for a while and the guy keeps telling me 2 weeks .


----------



## MissMasala5 (Feb 6, 2008)

rosie said:


> Does the aritha or shikakai bar strengthen like Henna.
> 
> Is is just moisture and softness?
> 
> ...





You can get Swastik brand shikakai bars from amazon.com (it's misspelled) here: http://www.amazon.com/Swastik-Sikakai-Soap-100g-Pack/dp/B000JWQ4HC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1202311710&sr=8-1 

I order most of my Indian things from here. Shipping is fast, too.


----------



## mnemosyne (Feb 6, 2008)

nycutiepie said:


> Thanks for the info!!  The Butala people have been out of the Shikakai Shampoo Bar for a while and the guy keeps telling me 2 weeks .



There's another spot just down that block (closer to lex than Butala and on the same side) near the taco place that has the bar! I'm going to go back today and pick one up since I didn't find it anywhere else in the area.


----------



## tnorenberg (Feb 6, 2008)

Cleve_gryl said:


> Has anyone tried Dabur Vatika shampoo?  I just picked up a bottle at the Indian store on my quest for soap...
> 
> I did also buy some Shikakai, amla, and aritha powders.




I.use.this.one..It.leaves.my.hair.so.soft.and.very.moisturized.afterwards.although
I.still.condition.afterwards.just.in.case.though..It.works.well.for.me.


----------



## scorpian (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm going to check my local indian store for these bars  I have been trying to find something to replace my shampoos


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 6, 2008)

How often are you all using the bar?

I mean for example, how does shampooing with this bar fit in with my regime if I co-wash? Especially if I'm trying to do daily co-washes. 

And could somebody also post some links where I can by this bar. I don't think Amazon.com has it


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm glad this thread came back to life.  I am absolutely loving both the Shikakai and Aritha bars...I alternate them.  My hair is so resilient its not even funny.  I look at regular shampoo at the store now like .  I'll never use regular shampoo again!

Happy shower orgasms!


----------



## MissMasala5 (Feb 6, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> How often are you all using the bar?
> 
> I mean for example, how does shampooing with this bar fit in with my regime if I co-wash? Especially if I'm trying to do daily co-washes.
> 
> *And could somebody also post some links where I can by this bar. I don't think Amazon.com has it*



See my above post, #91, for the amazon link


----------



## almondjoi85 (Feb 6, 2008)

HaHa you're too funny!   I love the shikakai bar and I just tried the powders...heavenly.  I'm done with commercial shampoo!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 6, 2008)

Can sombody please answer my original question. I'm confused now! 

*I mean for example, how does shampooing with this bar fit in with my regime if I co-wash? Especially if I'm trying to do daily co-washes.*


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Feb 6, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Can sombody please answer my original question. I'm confused now!
> 
> *I mean for example, how does shampooing with this bar fit in with my regime if I co-wash? Especially if I'm trying to do daily co-washes.*


 

I cowash daily and I just still use the bar like once a week or less when I feel like I need some extra cleansing and strength going on.  The Shikakai bar almost acts like a protein on my hair so I cleanse/treat with it then move on to DC, then cowash daily after that.  HTH


----------



## adw425 (Feb 6, 2008)

I co-wash daily, too and use the shikakai bar on Saturday when I actually wash my hair.  I did not use mine for a couple weeks and used it again this past Saturday and there is actually a real appreciable difference in the strength and softness of my hair when I use the shikakai bar.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 6, 2008)

Got it ladies!

Now you ladies that you the bar, do you follow up with a deep conditioner or protein treatment or neither.


----------



## Te'TahHead (Feb 6, 2008)

OMG! I am SO at the Indian store tonight.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Feb 6, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Got it ladies!
> 
> Now you ladies that you the bar, do you follow up with a deep conditioner or protein treatment or neither.


 

I follow with a deep conditioner...I very rarely do protein with this regime.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Feb 6, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I follow with a deep conditioner...I very rarely do protein with this regime.



I was just wondering about this. My hair seems so much stronger lately I was considering spacing out the protein treats farther apart, or on an as needed basis.


----------



## stinastina (Feb 6, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Yeeeeaaaahhhhh ladies...
> 
> I just visited Taj Mahal imports over there off Briarcliff here in ATL.  After my hairorgasmic experience last night...well...I needed more.  Here's what I bought...
> 
> ...



Thanks for pointing out this store. I usually go to Patel Bros or Cherian's near Church Street & Dekalb Industrial but I get the stare down at patel Bros and would like to try someplace new.


----------



## God's Anointed (Feb 7, 2008)

So I'm definitely going to the Indian grocery store today.  I got one ques for you guys:  Are the shampoo bars or the powders better for washing your hair?  Or do you guys think I should alternate?  I want to stop using commercial shampoos


----------



## chocolat79 (Feb 7, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Yeeeeaaaahhhhh ladies...
> 
> I just visited Taj Mahal imports over there off Briarcliff here in ATL.  After my hairorgasmic experience last night...well...I needed more.  Here's what I bought...
> 
> ...



Have you tried the Navratna Oil yet? I bought some at one of the Indian grocery stores near me, but haven't tried it yet....


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Feb 7, 2008)

stinastina said:


> Thanks for pointing out this store. I usually go to Patel Bros or Cherian's near Church Street & Dekalb Industrial but *I get the stare down at patel Bros and would like to try someplace new.*


 

ooooooh.  I don't like that...


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Feb 7, 2008)

chocolat79 said:


> Have you tried the Navratna Oil yet? I bought some at one of the Indian grocery stores near me, but haven't tried it yet....


 

I bought that too!  I haven't tried it yet either...


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Feb 7, 2008)

God's Anointed said:


> So I'm definitely going to the Indian grocery store today. I got one ques for you guys: Are the shampoo bars or the powders better for washing your hair? Or do you guys think I should alternate? I want to stop using commercial shampoos


 

I can't get the hang of using the powders for cleansing so the bars work great for me.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Feb 7, 2008)

Does anyone hair feels good while washing with aritha but when rinsing (and after) it doesn't?


----------



## Barbara (Feb 7, 2008)

How does it compare to Cream of Nature (moisturizing/detangling formula)?


----------



## lisana (Feb 8, 2008)

chocolat79 said:


> Have you tried the Navratna Oil yet? I bought some at one of the Indian grocery stores near me, but haven't tried it yet....




I've tried this twice as a prepoo, I left it on once overnight and earlier this week I just left it on about 5-6 hours. It really tingles, feels really nice and has amla oil and other ingredients, I read somewhere it has menthol and that is what cause the tingling but I can't identify the menthol on the ingredient list. I like it because it has amla, bhringaraj and other things already mixed in.


----------



## Jakibro (Feb 8, 2008)

Nirmal Aritha Hair Soap at Smallflower.com

En ulagam - Food Blog and more: Homemade Organic Shampoos - Going Brown !!
Natural Skin Care Products


Herbal Body Bar (Ubvartan)

How to make shampoo?shikakai shampoo recipe here


Ayurvedic Aloe Vera Neem Shampoo and Bar



Grow long hair quicker? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers someone here mixes amla and egg...mmmm

Black Hair Media Hair Forum: ayurvedic hair care /recipes BHM forum long list of info


How to make your own shampoo? - Herbalism Forum - GardenWeb



Shampoo Neem Plus 5 Herb 16 Fl.oz from Auromere


----------



## Averoigne (Feb 9, 2008)

I just came back from the Indian store with a bar of shikakai soap and a jar of ghee.  The shikakai bar was only 99 cents, so if I hate it I won't feel put out financially.


----------



## Peaches75 (Feb 11, 2008)

I just received my order from smallflower and I think I will give it a try tonight!!


----------



## rosie (Feb 11, 2008)

Okay, I just got back from my local Indo-Pak store.  They had one Aritha bar left, and it looked used.

Maybe someone else used it got their hair swerve on and returned it for the next person.  

Well, since I didn't know if there was protection used, I left it at the store.  I did buy a shikakai bar and some Henna.

All for less than 7 dollars.  Got to love this stuff.

I'm not going to wash my hair yet.  I want to get as close to 2 weeks from this press as I can.  But when I do, whachoutdernow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stinastina (Feb 20, 2008)

I like the shikakai hair soap better than the aritha. I wish I had had the same *experience* as OP !


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 21, 2008)

ladies,

what are the ingredients for the aritha soap?

tia,
tishee


----------



## trinimonpeaches (Mar 24, 2008)

I currently use the shikakair soap bar and love it but I will try the aritha bar just to see the difference.


----------



## Faith (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm going to have to get me a shikakai bar.  Do you all think it can be used while in braids??


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info ladies, I am going to use my bar for the first time in a few minutes.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 1, 2008)

Faith said:


> I'm going to have to get me a shikakai bar. Do you all think it can be used while in braids??


 

I don't know but I will be while my hair is braided


----------



## froggie08 (Apr 2, 2008)

Using the shikakai bar turned out badly for me, My hair felt dry/matted , I also couldn't seem to get a good lather going. Does anyone have any tips on what I can do next time.


----------



## PassionFruit (Apr 2, 2008)

froggie08 said:


> Using the shikakai bar turned out badly for me, My hair felt dry/matted , I also couldn't seem to get a good lather going. Does anyone have any tips on what I can do next time.



I barely did anything to get a lather....  I wet the bar, rub it between my hands & it lathered OK..  you wont get bubbles liek shampoo but it does lather....  I only use it on my face though


----------



## Peacan Tan (Apr 5, 2008)

Bumping... Anyone try these soaps on natural hair, I'd say  according to C&G I have type 3a&b medium but I'd like to know how it works on all natuals.


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Apr 5, 2008)

Peacan Tan said:


> Bumping... Anyone try these soaps on natural hair, I'd say according to C&G I have type 3a&b medium but I'd like to know how it works on all natuals.


 
I've used the shikaki bar on my hair a few times and it made it very soft.  It's a keeper for me.


----------



## myronnie (May 23, 2008)

bumpin the thread...


----------



## skipper (May 26, 2008)

i found this bar underneath my sink i had forgotten that i bought it.  ill have to try it in a couple of days when i need a wash.

i have to go back to my local indian store and get some more vatika shampoo my hair loves loves loves it

i also bought this dabur special oil its really light and i use it to seal its amazing i have to go get some more of that too before i run out


----------



## robot. (May 26, 2008)

wow. i must have some of this stuff.


----------



## skipper (May 29, 2008)

so i tried my bar and my hair HATED IT!!! i felt like i was using that cheap hotel bar soap. i used the nirmabal brand i think it is but i was so sad i really wanted to like it but my hair was not having it. thankfully i still have my vatika shampoo that stuff is the truff


----------



## seraphim712 (May 29, 2008)

vanesart said:


> so i tried my bar and my hair HATED IT!!! i felt like i was using that cheap hotel bar soap. i used the nirmabal brand i think it is but i was so sad i really wanted to like it but my hair was not having it. thankfully i still have my vatika shampoo that stuff is the truff



Did you pre poo with coconut oil on your hair first before using the bar? That usually helps my hair when washing with the bar. I haven't heard of the nirmabal brand, but me and many other ladies on this board use the Godrej shikakai soap bar. This paticular soap bar is a combo of shikakai, aritha, and amla, and it works well on my hair. Give it another try with this brand, you might have a change of heart


----------



## seraphim712 (May 29, 2008)

froggie08 said:


> Using the shikakai bar turned out badly for me, My hair felt dry/matted , I also couldn't seem to get a good lather going. Does anyone have any tips on what I can do next time.



Try prepooing with coconut oil overnight first, and then try washing with the shikakai bar.


----------



## LyndseyJK (Dec 1, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy the powders and soaps in the Washington, DC/Silver Spring area???


----------



## 1QTPie (May 11, 2009)

LyndseyJK said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy the powders and soaps in the Washington, DC/Silver Spring area???




I know this thread is old as dirt but I found Shivam brand swastick Shikakai bar soap in Temple Hills/Langley Park.  The Indian grocer I found is on New Hampshire Avenue. It's in a shopping center and has a temporary sign. You go down a long hallway to the store. It's next to the shop with the saris.

*Subzi Mandi*
        8044 New Hampshire Ave.
        Langley Park, MD 20783 
        (301)434-7164

Then I go to Jasmine Bazaar to get the cheap Jamila henna (in cellophane) that I like.   They sell henna at Mandi too, I just don't care for it much. It's really popular on this board though.  I hate the smell. It starts with a K. It's in the red bag, I hate it.


----------

